# Mounting partitions via /etc/fstab + rights

## zbled

hi, I'm mounting partitions via /etc/fstab (f.eg. /dev/hda7 /mnt/down vfat rw 0 0), which have been used under winxp. this works fine, but i can't give a user (group users) rights to write and delete files on the mounted partitions (when logged in as root) neither with chmod nor with chown.

f.eg:

chown zbled:users /mnt/down

output => chown: changing ownership of /mnt/down: Operation not permitted

any ideas? thanks in advance

----------

## zbled

forgot to mention the file system... all partitions are fat32

----------

## delta407

"man mount"

Add uid=myuser and gid=mygroup next to "rw" in your fstab.

----------

## zbled

thank you very much :)

----------

